# Hijackthis won't run



## Fumble (Oct 8, 2008)

I tried running hijackthis but it won't work. I even tried to run it during safe mode but it did not work.

My computer is infested with viruses and i know it's blocking my use of hijackthis. I've done several scans and i've detected a vast array of trojans, spyware and etc but cannot delete it as I only have a free trail.

Help is much appreciated.


----------



## TheBruce1 (Oct 26, 2006)

Hello,

Try renaming Hijackthis to Fumble, then follow instructions below.

Please follow our 5 Step process outlined here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...read-before-posting-malware-removal-help.html

After running through *all *the steps, please post the requested logs.

If you have trouble with one of the steps, simply move on to the next one, and make note of it in your reply.


----------



## Fumble (Oct 8, 2008)

****Ignore below, I redownloaded hijackthis and renamed it and it works now. Thanks for the help.

I tried renaming it to Fumble, it did not work. I also followed the 5 steps. During the pandascan, when i click on disinfect, it just gets stuck on disinfecting and doesnt complete the disinfect. I also cant seem to export the txt file, each time i save it, it doesnt appear. 

Thanks in advance to whoever can help.


----------



## TheBruce1 (Oct 26, 2006)

Post your logs in the Hijackthis Help forum, this thread is closed.


----------

